# Senate Passes Fiscal Crisis Bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senate Passes Fiscal Crisis Bill*


_Fox News_
Senate approves a scaled-down bill to halt sweeping tax hikes and postpone automatic spending cuts just hours after midnight deadline, setting the stage for a final showdown in the House.


*VIDEO: Senate Passes Fiscal Measure *
*What Does It Mean?*
*Details of Tentative Deal *
*Deal Includes $620 Billion in Tax Hikes, $15 Billion in Spending Cuts *
*Senator Asks Obama to Nix Order Hiking Congress Pay*
*PHOTOS: Congress Bids Farewell to Influential Lawmakers*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Hungry? Here, have a shit sandwich.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/01/02/house-approves-fiscal-crisis-bill/

House passes fiscal crisis bill.......more spending, more taxation........


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I was hopping we would go over rather than the Repubs caving in.


----------

